# Hilfe bei Aufrüstung



## Newbe20 (9. Mai 2015)

*Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Hallo miteinander, 

Vorweg ein paar Informationen, welche ich durch das Programm "CPU-Z" bekommen habe :

 Mobo= ASUSTek Computer INC.
CPU = AMD Phenom II X4 955
Arbeitsspeicher = 2x 2GB
Graka = AMD ReadonHD 6970

Sollten informationen Fehlen bitte bescheid geben, sodass ich diese nachtragen kann.

Ich möchte dieses System gerne kostengünstig aufrüsten, um neue Games zocken zu können, vorrangig sind für mich die Games "The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt" und "GTA V".

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden 


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Hast du DDR2 oder DDR3 RAM? Die Info bekommst du in CPU-Z, einfach mal durch klicken.

Auch das Mainboard sollte genauer bezeichnet werden, so können wir dir sagen ob die aktuellen AMD Prozessoren passen würden.

Am besten wären weiter 2x2GB Arbeitsspeicher und so eine Graka: MSI R9 270 Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V305-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Newbe20 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Danke für die Antwort  

Hab ich doch glatt vergessen ^^ Das is DDR3  

Und Mobo ,da steht noch bissl was  : 

Model: M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 , REV X.0x
Chipset: AMD, 880G             Rev: 00
Southbridge : AMD, Sb850             REV : 40
LPCIO :  ITE, ITE8721

Braucsht du das  "Graphic Interface " noch ?


----------



## M41T41 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Hi,

das letzte BIOS Update ist von September 2012. 

Aktuellere Grafikkarten wie das vorgeschlagene Modell von Radeon wird seine Mühle doch nicht erkennen oder? Wäre dann nicht ein gebrauchtes Spitzenmodell aus 2012 die bessere Alternative?

Motherboards | M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 | ASUS Global


Vielleicht eine aus dieser Liste?
Grafikkarten 2012 im Vergleich: 16 Grafikkarten von AMD und Nvidia (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Bis auf die GTX690, sollten die anderen doch günstig zu haben sein...



Da gibts einen ähnlichen Fall nachzulesen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-bei-altem-mainboard-und-altem-prozessor.html


----------



## Newbe20 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Um das Ganze nochmal zusammenzufassen,

Mein derzeitiges System beinhaltet :

MoBo : ASUSTek Computer INC. , Model: M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 , REV X.0x
Arbeitsspeicher : DDR3 Ram 2x2GB
Graka: AMD Readeon HD 6970 , code name : cayman , Type: GDDR5 
CPU : AMD Phenom II X 4 955  , Specification : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Prozessor

Mein Anliegen ist  es , das System so günstig wie möglich aufzurüsten um die Spiele "The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt" und "GtaV" so gut wie möglich spielen zu können.

Mein Ziel dabei ist das Ganze so kostengünstig wie möglich zu tun. 


Ich bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar und hoffe , dass demnächst ein paar Beiträge hier eintreffen.


----------



## zinki (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

"so günstig" ist sehr schwammig. Was ist den dein Budget? 
2x2 GB DDR3 RAM ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt (ca. 20 €). 

Grafikkarte ist abhängig vom Budget und welches Netzteil du verbaut hast. Da wirst du den Rechner aufschrauben müssen und die NT Bezeichnung abschreiben und hier posten müssen.


----------



## Newbe20 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Hier die Infos ,

Netzteil : OCZ 600MXSP ModXStream Pro Netzteil 600 Watt EU - "R": Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Mein Budget is eigentlich gleich null, aber das Minimalste sollte es auch nicht unbedingt sein. Deshalb werde ich ( sollte ne Durchschnittliche bis gute Variante so um die 300€- 500€ Kosten) eben so tief in den Gedlbeutel greifen. Wenn du meinst ein neues Netzteil wäre angebracht, dann nur raus  damit, ein Teil mehr oder weniger auf der Einkaufsliste macht das Kraut nicht fett 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Newbe20 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Wäre es denn nicht sinnvoller anstatt 4x2GB DDR3, 2x4GB DDR3 zu verbauen ?


----------



## zinki (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Sry hat eweng gedauert.
Also 2*4 sind zwar perfomanter aber um Geld zu sparen, machen nochmals 2*2 GB mehr Sinn .
Ich empfehle ein !beQuiet E10 CM 500 und eine AMD 280 (x). Wobei hier müsste sich nochmal melden, ob das mit dem Board ok geht. Kenne das Phänomen nicht, dass Board und GraKa zusammen passen, scheints aber zu geben.


----------



## Newbe20 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Danke fürs Antworten und kein Thema 

Ich denke, das bisschen werde ich verkraften können und die 2x4 GB wählen 

versteh mich net falsch weil ich das jetzt hinterfrage, ich verstehe das nur grad nicht ganz, warum empfiehlst du mir ein 500W netzteil, wo ich doch bereits eins drin habe was 600W hat, was ja 100W mehr sind. 

Was ich bisher noch nicht erwähnt habe, jedoch in anderen Foren bereits gelesen habe, dass dies auch eine Rolle zur Wahl des NT's beiträgt, möchte ich kurz erwähnen ich habe im Gehäuse 5 Lüfter verbaut ,je 14cm Durchmesser.

Was meinst du , wie würde das System reagieren/sich auf dauer verhalten, wenn ich 2x2GB und 2x4 GB veraut hätte?


ich Freue mich schon auf eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Netzteile kann man mit Autoreifen bzw. Reifen im allgemeinen vergleichen, was die Haltbarkeit und den notwendigen Austausch betrifft, heißt - Sie unterliegen einem alterungsbedingtem Verschleiß und sollten, sofern neue Komponenten ins Gehäuse einziehen sollen (GPU, CPU), nach rund 5 Jahren mitgetauscht werden.

Dein Netzteil ist 7 Jahre alt und entspricht aus technischer Sicht nicht mehr den Anforderungen, die moderne Karten an ein Netzteil stellen.

Ein vernünftiges, hochwertiges Netzteil mit 500W reicht für jede erdenkliche Konfiguration mit Single-GPU aus.


----------



## Newbe20 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Danke,

wieder etwas schlauer  und wie is das mit den NT's genau ? Also was macht mehr Sinn, weniger Watt für dauerhafte Ersparnis oder mehr, weil der Rechner dann besser läuft ? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Mehr ist nicht mehr, sofern Du nicht sofort ein SLI/Crossfire-Sytem bauen willst, reicht eines von diesen:

Produktvergleich LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3, Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)), Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9), Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2


----------



## Newbe20 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Danke dir 

wie is das mit den Kabeln? Kann man da die vom alten NT nehmen oder besser nicht ?


----------



## Icedaft (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Besser die vom Neuen. Die sind untereinander meist sowieso nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Newbe20 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Ok , Danke 

Gibt es beim NT eigentlich noch was zu beachten, wenn ich z.B. ein energiesparendes verwenden möchte ? Oder macht das keinen Unterschied ?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Zwischen Gold und Platin sind jetzt nicht so große Unterschiede, das es extra lohnen würde ein Platin-Netzteil zu kaufen, mit einem guten Netzteil wie z.B. dem be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bist Du für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet und hast imho das beste Gesamtpaket, die anderen Netzteile der Aufstellung sind allesamt aber auch brauchbar.


----------



## Newbe20 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Aufrüstung*

Tut mir leid dass dieAntwort erst so spät kommt ^^

Aber vielden dank  Das NT wirds dann auch werden


----------

